# Maps turn left



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Used Google maps kept telling me to make a left at the fork when I wasn't suppose to. The screen followed me but not the voice. Anyone else experience this? It literally just said turn left turn left that's all. I had to read the screen to get directions.

Sent from my BAKED Unicorn.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Clear data in maps under apps.

Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Once with google maps it wanted me to use the carpool lane. Only problem was it was going south and I was going north lol. It kept wanting me to turn around get back on it. They do say that navigation is still beta stage.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Once with google maps it wanted me to use the carpool lane. Only problem was it was going south and I was going north lol. It kept wanting me to turn around get back on it. They do say that navigation is still beta stage.


I do get that but that is a bug I have never ever had. I have never had an issue with g maps.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Droidx316 said:


> Clear data in maps under apps.
> 
> Message sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE.


Grrrr I'm kickmg myself for not thinking that lol. That worked thanks man appreciate the help

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

